# Raw (CR2) V DNG ?



## Big W (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi all, just been looking at various post on the above. I currenlty use CR2, but I am thinkning of moving to DNG. Main reason as all info is kept in 1 file. So no side car file. 

Looking for peoples experances and the pros and cons of each. 

Thanks

Wayne


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 1, 2011)

I use DNG exclusively and have them backed up - don't keep NEF's at all. Very convenient and the DNG contains the same info as the raw image wise.
I didn't vote as the option I use isn't in your poll.


----------



## dj_paige (Jun 1, 2011)

To tell you the truth, I avoid DNG because all information is stored in one file. I consider this a drawback!

When I make a backup of recently changed photos, I don't have to back up a 10-15 MB photo, I only have to make backups of an approximately 10KB file. I also think that Lightroom works faster updating 10KB xmp files than updating the xmp portion of a 10-15MB DNG file.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not allowed to vote for some reason.


----------



## Big W (Jun 1, 2011)

I dont know why not Mark. Its only for registered forum memebers. So you should be fine. 
Would a nice Admin please look at why Mark could not vote.

also I cant seem to add an option to the vote for DNG only as per Geoff.

Thanks

Wayne


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 1, 2011)

I've updated the poll, but I'm not sure why Mark can't vote!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 1, 2011)

Presumably for the same reason as me!


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm sure it's because my opinion isn't valued. 

I looked through my account settings and couldn't find anything relevant.  Here's what it looks like for me -- see the upper right-hand corner.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't vote either and I wanted to vote for the unvoted-for item...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah, found a setting.  Try again?  Might need to log out and in again, not sure.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 1, 2011)

Apparently the disenfranchised are all LGs.  I can't vote either.  

I have a choice in my camera of a proprietary RAW Format or DNG.  I choose DNG exclusively because I like the XMP as an integrated part of the RAW file.  However If I were limited to a proprietary RAW format by the camera, I would not bother converting to DNG nor would I create a sidecar file.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 1, 2011)

I've updated the Guru's poll settings that were set incorrectly, but you might need to log out before the updated settings kick in.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 1, 2011)

Nope, I didn't need to log out, it just works now.  Thanks.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jun 2, 2011)

Don't see any need to convert to DNG. Am more than happy with CR2 and those nice small xmp sidecar files.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 2, 2011)

I switched to DNG for a few main reasons:

My DNG files are slightly smaller than my proprietary raw.
I like being able to embed an updated preview, so scrolling through thumbnails in Finder shows the finished image instead of the unprocessed one.
The conversion alerts me to corruption at an earlier stage than I'd necessarily notice it.
My biggest reason was the DNG Hash.  There's not a vast amount of support for it yet, but there are already programs that can check the hash to verify that a file hasn't become corrupted at some time after corruption.  If I move important images between drives, it's great to be able to check that everything's transferred correctly before I delete.


----------



## drmaxx (Jun 2, 2011)

I was going to convert my cr2 to dng - mainly for long term archiving security when I was convinced by the arguments in this thread to keep the original raw files:
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?11949-How-to-mass-convert-to-DNG
(jump to the #4 and overlook my beginners question).


----------



## Munene (Jun 4, 2011)

Many of these types of issues (i.e. folder structure, and others) have no right answer.  It might be helpful if as part of the viewable profile along with file type, camera, LR version, etc. one can see what kind of photographer one is.  is one a professional?  "Light" hobbyist?  Serious enthusiast?  This might make all the difference when one is interpreting and making sense of sometimes opposing advice.

I myself am a "serious enthusiast"  Once having worked in commercial photo, but deciding to make a living doing something else so I am freer to shoot my own photography without worries.

I am happy with keeping everything in RAW (I have some CR2s and now shoot in RW2 with my Lumix).  Nothing is that pressing to transfer to DNG.  I always can later.  I will always have the software I have now to read the raw files on my computer.

If I were a professional I may have a very different response.  I worked at a major art gallery for a couple of years and institutionally they decided to convert everything and archive in DNG.  It made sense given the nature of the work they do and their repositories.  They had good reason to bring all their file types into a single format.  So may a wedding or commercial photographer.

For my paltry 10,000 images of raw and scanned TIFF files.  I am OK.  Until there is a compelling reason that falls in my path, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.

Cheers.


----------

